# Dilly's new 'do



## Dilly's Mum (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you Tinnan for the brilliant recommendation. 
Jo was lovely, and so kind with Dilly. xx


----------



## Dilly's Mum (Jun 12, 2014)

*....and after...*

She's so proud of herself now! x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely dilly!! She looks gorgeous, so pleased you were happy with Jo x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dilly looks absolutely beautiful


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A good groomer is worth their weight in gold.


----------

